# Perkins extended for four years [sixteen million]



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Perkins' Agent Takes Leave of his Senses- Celtics fans rejoice!* [original title - Premier]

His agent let him sign a four year extension for $16 million in base salary plus incentives. He's either off his rocker or afraid that Perkins won't be able to really break out next year. Either way I'm a happier man today.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Perkins' Agent Takes Leave of his Senses- Celtics fans rejoice!*

Even if Perkins has peaked and just stays at his current skill level he's very underpaid. Great signing here.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Perkins' Agent Takes Leave of his Senses- Celtics fans rejoice!*

Wow. [strike]Great job by Ainge.[/strike] Horrible job by Perk's agent.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

HA...heres to everyone who said perk would get 60 million :cheers:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> HA...heres to everyone who said perk would get 60 million :cheers:


Perk needs to get Nenê's agent. Fast.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

now....if only we can get Pierce to get paid that much also...lol


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh man, hell yeah. This was great, Perkins will be a Celtic for another 5 years.

Yeah BABY!!!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Nice job Danny!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

That's more along the lines of what he's worth right now.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> That's more along the lines of what he's worth right now.




couldnt have put it better myself


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Too bad we still suck.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perk got less than Joel [31.55M over five years] for the same production [better rebounding, actually] and Perkins is five years younger.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> That's more along the lines of what he's worth right now.


Compared to other big men though? If you're 6-10, strong, and in your early 20s you're worth atleast what he got. If you can rebound and score a bit, then you should be able to get atleast 6 per if you have an agent worth the money you're paying him.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Not compared to other bigs, compared to his skill level and what he should be paid, ridiculous contracts like Adonal Foyle aside.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Perkins' Agent Takes Leave of his Senses- Celtics fans rejoice!*



Premier said:


> Perk got less than Joel [31.55M over five years] for the same production [better rebounding, actually] and Perkins is five years younger.


My thread title was much better. :curse:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Perkins' Agent Takes Leave of his Senses- Celtics fans rejoice!*



ehmunro said:


> My thread title was much better. :curse:


My apologies, but "Perkins' Agent Takes Leave of his Senses- Celtics fans rejoice!" doesn't exactly attract a lot of posters as they most likely have no clue what the topic is about.

Incorporate something about Perkins signing an extension [and the terms] and I'll re-edit it.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Perkins' Agent Takes Leave of his Senses- Celtics fans rejoice!*

Wow, nice cheap contract, great job locking him up if he is to break out, if not, then at least his contract is moveable and not bloated and pretty unmoveable like Foyle's and Damp's


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Premier said:


> Perk got less than Joel [31.55M over five years] for the same production [better rebounding, actually] and Perkins is five years younger.


Exactly. Nice job Danny!


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Now if hes had doesn't fall of you got lucky, *******s :biggrin:


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

This is the best break we've gotten in a while. 
Good deal. 
Wonder if that's about leaving cap room for a famous guard....


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

cgcatsfan said:


> This is the best break we've gotten in a while.
> Good deal.
> Wonder if that's about leaving cap room for a famous guard....


I hadn't looked at it from this perspective, but if Iverson plays out this season for the Sixers, then next offseason Perkins, Ratliff, and a prospect would match up with AI (salary-wise).


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

LUCKY *********!

LMAO

I'm so torn because I like four teams in this division. I'm a celts fan cause of Bassy, a Nets fan cause they're goin to Brooklyn and VC, a Knicks fan cause I've always been and cause of Nate and a head fan cause of Wade. Used to like Philly but AI got old and I needed to stop liking at least one Atlantic team, but basically anywhere Bassy goes will always be my third team after the Knicks then the Nets. Back to the signing, it's quite impressive. If this guy becomes a great player they got him for dirt cheap. This is even below a MLE level deal.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i hate when ppl say "compared to other bigs like foyle and pryzbilla..." because thats basically saying "compared to other grossly overpaid and cap crippling bigs..." its almost like your saying perk isnt over-paid enough...this is what per is worth for what he has shown and if he goes out the next 4 yrs and wins 3 defensive player of the year awards like ben wallace did then he will get rewarded after that....like wallace did


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

It's not "get three defensive player of the year awards like ben wallace did" or nothing. There are very nice big men who never won a defensive player of the year award. And agents and teams use other players and as comps all the time - that's the way it works.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AWF, you do not seem to understand market value.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> #1AWF, you do not seem to understand market value.




no...i do...but theres a difference between "market value" and "im going to pay you alot of money because nene got alot of money" everyone talks about contract like foyles and how bad and crippling they are yet when comparing deals they are quick to point out the absolute worst deals there are...just because foyle and nene and lafrentz or whoever r amazingly overpaid doesnt mean thats the market value and doesnt mean thats also what someone else is worth


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Please name an undepaid center that is not on his rookie contract who performed at a decent or better level the season before his contract.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Please name an undepaid center that is not on his rookie contract who performed at a decent or better level the season before his contract.




ben wallace was signed to a 5 year 30 million dollar contract during his tenure in detroit...im not exactly sure when he signed it, ive been searching online and cant find it...but i believe it was after his first year in det...correct me if im wrong...considering what he accomplished i call that underpaid


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ben wallace was signed to a 5 year 30 million dollar contract during his tenure in detroit...im not exactly sure when he signed it, ive been searching online and cant find it...but i believe it was after his first year in det...correct me if im wrong...considering what he accomplished i call that underpaid


Did you know Ben Wallace six years ago? Or are we basing this off the last five years where he won three defensive awards?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Deal can be as high as four years, twenty million dolalrs.

 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">September12, 2006
Celtics’ Perkins earns extension

The club’s late-afternoon announcement referred only to a “multiyear” pact and did not disclose the particulars of the deal. But according to NBA sources, Perkins will receive some $4 million per season beginning in 2007-08. 

The deal also includes a significant incentives package. Per league rule, that additional money can be equal to a maximum of 25 percent of a player’s salary. Perkins’ new contract reportedly allows for the full benefit, meaning it can be worth as much as $20 million. 

“We think he’s just scratched the surface,” Ainge said. “I think he’s improved tremendously since he got here. He’s a proven defensive presence in our league, and his offense is evolving. He’s improved his body, his vertical jump, his shooting stroke. He’s improved in every aspect of the game. 

“He’s the kind of player we want, as far as work ethic and attitude and just being a great teammate and professional. He puts in the time. He loves to play and he loves to work. Everybody loves playing with the guy. They respect his work ethic and the way he goes about his job day in and day out.” 

If Perkins remains the starter and increases his minutes per game, *he will be an NBA steal even at $5 million per season* (assuming the incentives are reached) in the final four years of the contract beyond the upcoming season. He is just 21 (he turns 22 on Nov. 10) and thus will be a mere 26 when his deal is completed. 

Though he could be reducing himself to bargain status for a period of time if he further establishes his NBA credentials, Perkins will achieve a measure of security while allowing himself an opportunity to cash in later.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

How can you not love this guy?

Link



> For the upcoming season, Perkins has not set any statistical goals. He simply wants to help the team to more wins. ``It's not like I'm stopping here and I'm satisfied with this contract," said Perkins. ``It's really just motivation to keep working. It's a lot of stress off my shoulders. Now, I can just go out and play basketball."
> 
> `` I'm happy to be a Celtic. They've been loyal to me since I got here. Everything has been good. I love the coaches. I love the organization. This is not rehearsed. This is really coming from my heart. I'm just happy we got this out of the way."


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> How can you not love this guy?


Ainge _is_ great! :biggrin:


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

This is a great move through and through. I very much respect Perk for taking the contract he did. Awesome long-term, cheap addition to the franchise as well.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Ainge _is_ great! :biggrin:




one good move does not make great a gm...or some crap like that lol :clown:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Ainge _is_ great! :biggrin:



I'm not sure, but signing Blount for five years, trading for Wally with four years left, signing Scalabrine to a 15 million contract over five years and adding Raef LaFrentz for eternity kind of take away his crown.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

It's funny.

Say DA gave Perk a Blount-ian contract, and then Perk bombed, like Blount did. Would you still be criticizing him for that?

If DA hadn't given Blount that contract, somebody else would've, and he was a legit player in '03'-'04.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> It's funny.
> 
> Say DA gave Perk a Blount-ian contract, and then Perk bombed, like Blount did. Would you still be criticizing him for that?
> 
> If DA hadn't given Blount that contract, somebody else would've, and he was a legit player in '03'-'04.


Completely different situation, IMO.

I agreed with the resigning of Blount, but I did not like the years. At that time we've had Al Jefferson and Kendrick Perkins, the two that were supposed to overtake the PF and C position respectively, so it didn't make sense to have Raef signed at eternity, and Blount signing a five year deal when Jefferson was the golden child and Perkins was coming into his own.

Signing Perkins to a Blount-esque contract, would have been taken much easier becase we don't have a young guy behind him who's ready to break out in a year or two, this is the guy we're waiting for.

Also Perkins' work ethic > Blounts work ethic (I can still see him yawning next to Elvis.)


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> If DA hadn't given Blount that contract, somebody else would've, and he was a legit player in '03'-'04.


I was in favour of Blount's contract during that offseason. It was the right move.

Perkins' situation differs because [a] he is younger * he is paid less [c] his contract can be easily moved [d] he has shown no lack of desire [e] his progression has remained consistent.*


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

so...i had completely forgotten that perk was even on our team til i saw him sub in tonight...and i figured id bump this topic to not only show how ridiculous the perception of "market value" is and how there were many who thought perk deserved 8 or 10 mill a year...but i wanted to see, 5 months later, who here would still be in favor of _this_ 4 year 16 mill contract...perk has proven this year that...well...hes not that good




Causeway said:


> Ainge _is_ great! :biggrin:



err...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/golden_state.htm

See Adonal Foyle.

Perk's deal is pretty good to me.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

I still think the Perkins deal is a good one. You have to remember that he has been playing hurt all year so his performance this year does not truly reflect what he is capable of. Believe me if you have ever had plantar fasciatis you know it is hard to walk much less run and for the life of me I don't know why they didn't shut him down for the season as soon as he was diagnosed. The longer he plays before giving his feet the complete rest needed to alleviate this problem the more likely this is to become a chronic condition. Since these games are meaningless anyway (can you say tank job???) it's crazy to be playing someone who has a legitimate injury. 

Even with the injuries Perkins has played well enough to justify his contract IMHO. Given the lack of decent centers in the NBA his contract is chump change. Now should the C's win the lottery and get Oden, Perkins will make a very nice backup center who will give 100% in his reduced role and will not complain about taking a back seat to the rookie.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I'm just happy Ainge doesn't read these boards.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perkins doesn't get injured and continues playing as he did last year and you're looking at at 50 million dollar player.

It's unfortunate, but he wouldn't have been worth the money if he could have played as he did last year.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Perkins has been plagued by plantar fasciatus all season. I think the deal is a bargain, and I am glad Perkins is loyal to the club. This is exactly the kind of player we need.

Hopefully he can add a smidge more offense to his game. He will make an excellent rotation player for years to come.


----------

